# Boost pay: When does it actually deposit?



## master8133 (Oct 13, 2017)

So I am a new UberEats driver. Doing this part time so I am making the side money that I need and cannot complain. Only thing I have a major question on is when do I actually get the boost pay?

Still getting used to the strange ways the calculations on this app works. Currently I have about $10 in boost pay that is just all sitting in pending since the beginning of this week. I have had other boost pay before from the previous week but it disappeared and I didn't take much notice since I had just started.

From what I have read, the boost pay will be deposited after it process on the typical Monday? Just want to get some insight on what to look out for so I can tell if they are even paying me the boost or not.


----------



## Twowrap (Oct 13, 2017)

The same thing has happened to me before. Even tho it said the boost was pending. It was already calculated into my earning I was able to cash out on.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

It will still say pending, but it's calculated into the total pay for the delivery already ... ... I still have some "pending" from 2 weeks ago I already got deposited for ...


----------

